# Show Names?



## Ally Greeneyez (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi, my horse Deacon needs a new show name because i dont like his current one. Please ask all the questions you need to.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Color? Temparment? Riding discipline? Pedigree? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ally Greeneyez (Jan 17, 2012)

color chestnut temperment calm lazy and idk his pedigree but he is a saddlebred


----------



## Ally Greeneyez (Jan 17, 2012)

oh and he is a barrel racer


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmmm. What's his current one?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ally Greeneyez (Jan 17, 2012)

Sunday Split


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Ohh haha. This is gonna take some brain power. 

(As you can tell, I haven't heard of the name Deacon before, so I'm treating it as a noun)
Deacon's Dream
Red Deacon Racer
Speedy Deacon
Speedy Red
Streaker's Deacon
Sunshine Red
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ally Greeneyez (Jan 17, 2012)

lol Ok I think if you take the deacon out of red deacon racer the new name Red Racer sounds good what do you think?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like "Red Racer." It's cute.


----------



## Ally Greeneyez (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you soo much! I now know his new show name!


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Haha it is cute! And I got red from him being a chestnut....so it'd be awk if he's more of a gold than a red ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ally Greeneyez (Jan 17, 2012)

haha ok also can you read my forum topic Last Hope in the tack forum and see if you can suggest any friends or yourself to help me out?


----------

